# Heat constantly and cannot switch fan direction



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

I just opened this thread and has this issue solved a few days ago: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...8-engine-light-no-antifreeze.html#post2962010

Now it looks like I have already ran into another issue. I am not able to use A/C at all anymore as I only get hot air, and I can't turn it off. Its stuck on dash and floor vents, and I can't get defrost to work, or any other selection. Also, full heat even when knob turned to cold. Heard ticking sound when I turned the car off. It didn't seem like it was going to stop ticking either.

Anybody have any ideas why this may have happened or any possible fixes without getting under the dash and ripping it out?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

If the Cruze ventilation system functions like most cars, it sounds like a blend door stuck in the Heat position. Now, whether that's a physical break in the mechanism or a computer glitch, I've got no answers.


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

literally did not change anything and now on my lunch break the car was acting completely fine...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> If the Cruze ventilation system functions like most cars, it sounds like a blend door stuck in the Heat position. Now, whether that's a physical break in the mechanism or a computer glitch, I've got no answers.


There's been a couple of people that have found the plastic gear-like piece on the floor.


----------



## johnclark12 (May 19, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's been a couple of people that have found the plastic gear-like piece on the floor.


I'll watch out for it but like I said on my lunch break everything seemed normal, although I did not try and switch from AC to hear, the fans direction was changing according to the knob unlike this morning and in the off mode all air stopped blowing. Will check more stuff out on my way home and advise.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

johnclark12 said:


> the fans direction was changing according to the knob unlike this morning


Ok, that sounds more like a control module that booted up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## radio_davio (Dec 28, 2018)

All of my 2013 blend door gears have broken off. :RantExplode:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Read this:

[h=1]No air from vents![/h]


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

If you change the mode from defrost to front vents but the air doesn’t move then you most likely have a broken lever on the mode actuator. 

To check this remove the instrument cluster and look to the right you can see the actuator behind the clock.

This happened to me a few years ago. 

I’ve added a few pictures of what I’m referring to back when I replaced mine.


----------

